# Zero Ocean Impact Aquacultured Live Rock



## SeanG (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been reef keeping since 2002 and as we all know live rock is a staple. I am trying to get to some support for a project that I would like to get off the ground. I have been all over the web and have not located a source of cultured live rock that does not come out of the ocean. So, because of this, I would like to start my own project of providing live rock created and free from the ocean. I am planning on culturing and creating the rock myself and hoping that I can get a system up and running allowing the creation of (eventually) of a massive amount of live rock free from parasites and critters we do not want but teaming with all the beneficial bacteria and amazing colors we all expect to get. Best of all it would never come from the ocean. The finished product looks amazing and you cannot imagine how fast it grows coralline. Below is a site that I have signed up to help me get up and running. Please help me out and spread the word on this and other forums if possible. Facebook and the other social media would help as well. My plan is to offer the rock at $3/lb keep checking my funding site for more details as I will be updating with a lot of pictures of my progress.

Thank you all!
Zero Ocean Impact Aquacultured Live Rock by Sean Gerke - GoFundMe


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I always encourage people to make there own rock and frag plugs. Its just some cement and aragonite or crushed coral and then molded. I make sure no one I know throws away there old substrate as its free rock in the long run. You can get a free styrofoam box from your local pet store or a cheap plastic bin and fill it with some play sand. Get it slightly wet and shape\mold the sand for the way you want your rock to look. Add the 1 part portland cement to 3 parts desired substrate then moisten to a moldable consistency then add the fake rock mixture. Let cure for a day or two remove ,rinse off sand. Remove the sand from the original bin or get another bin to soak the rock in as it will leach out alkalies for some time and you want that to be done outside your tank,just change the water from time to time. After the PH is stable in the rocks soak water the new rock is good to go into a tank.

Great thing to promote man,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeanG (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a similar recipe that I have adjusted over the years. I have been making my rock since about 2006 and have had great success with it. I came across the go fund me site and then got the idea. I have had tons of places offer the bare rock, or ocean aquacultured rock but I have not found a place on the net the offers the fabricated rock and have it cultured with life. So, I thought, why not give it a try. I am getting ready to make a bunch of pieces in about an hour and then I will post pictures of the before and after, as I have had my created rock in my tank for over 2 years now. I made a mushroom shape, and has been a great addition. 

Hope I can get some donations to my cause as I would like to make a huge business out of this and possibly create ocean free live rock for all to enjoy at a very affordable price.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had some home made rock in a couple tanks for over 10 years and you would not know the difference between the natural harvested rock. I can't wait to see your product,where do you happen to be located?


----------



## SeanG (Sep 28, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> I have had some home made rock in a couple tanks for over 10 years and you would not know the difference between the natural harvested rock. I can't wait to see your product,where do you happen to be located?


Currently I am in NC. I figure the rock should be ready after a few months. But I Will keep the results posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

